# Leads



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Who makes a good lead for taking dog to and from the holding blind? What length is best, 36"?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Try Dogs Afield or one of the other catalogues. I just use the same ol' couple dollar lead I've had forever. Snap end through the handle to form a "collar."

M


----------



## GAChessie (Jan 5, 2003)

I had a guy make me one out of para chord and it looks awesome, has a twist to it, and is a slip kind, hit me with your e-mail and I can send you a pic, he made a couple for me, I could part with one if need be.


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought a Mendota lead to use at hunt tests. I think I picked mine up at Bass Pro. It was about $14, and it works well for what I needed.

Rob


----------

